# Google Nexus 7 User Review-Is it The best budget tablet?



## gizmo96 (May 2, 2013)

I bought a Nexus 7 a few months back from US.I have a 32GB model and I got it for around $249+taxes.There is also  16GB model for $199 and a 32GB WiFi+3G for $299.In India,The Nexus 7 starts at about INR 15,000.So after a few months of usage,I can now give a complete Review about this Tablet.

*1.About the Tablet-Design and hardware*


The body of the Nexus 7 is made up of plastic.As a result,the 340 gram tablet feels very light in the Hands.The front of the Tablet has a Nice 7 inch IPS LCD display with a resolution of 1280x800,giving it a ppi of 216.So basically,this tablet sports a 720p HD screen with decent viewing angles and colour reproduction.The screen could have been better but considering the price,we cant argue.Above the screen,is a 1.2 Megapixel front facing camera for video conferencing. On the Right,You have the power button and volume rocker which are easy to reach and are pretty responsive.On the Left side You have an accessory port And on the Top is a Microphone.On the Back of the Tablet,we have a texturized backing which provides good grip and a nice touch to the tablet.And Yes,There is an NFC sensor at the Back!Whats Missing, Is a rear facing Camera.
Coming to the Hardware,The Nexus 7 has a Quad Core Nvidia Tegra 3 processor with 1GB of RAM. Needless to say,The Tablet is a beast in performance.Everyday tasks like Browsing,Emailing,Facebook,Twitter Etc run flawlessly without any kind of Lag.The Quad core processor is enough for all the current Android Apps and Games.I will talk about the Gaming in a later section.



*2.Software*
The Nexus 7 is running on the Latest version of Android,i.e,4.2.2 JellyBean.The major benefit of buying a Nexus Device is that You get the latest software updates as soon as they are released along with a  better App compatibility.Nexus 7 will surely receive the Key Lime Pie(If it’s the next android OS) update.With the Nexus,We get the stock unskinned Android JellyBean interface.I prefer the stock interface because it is light and snappy.The OS is responsive and doesn’t hang.With the android 4.2.2 update, The Nexus 7 has received a Multi User support.So if you have more than once users at your place,You can create User accounts just like windows for different users.One of the major features of the Nexus 7 which is often unnoticed is USB On-The-GO.With USB OTG,you can connect usb devices to your tablet and you can read/write them.The best thing with the Nexus 7 is that with an USB-OTG cable,it can read external NTFS hard drives too without any power hub!you just need to download Nexus Media Importer and You’re Good to go.I carry my data on a 1TB Toshiba External hard drive and have no problems connecting it to the Nexus 7.I can access my data anywhere on the Go.Usb keyboards,mouse,game controllers and pen drives also work well without rooting!Overall,I am very much satisfied with Nexus 7 and Android in the Software department


*3.Gaming*
This is where the Hardware of the Nexus 7 shines.I have played an array of games on my Nexus 7 ranging from Temple Run,Subway Surfers to Need for Speed Most Wanted,GTA Vice City,Modern Combat 4,Dead Trigger and Asphalt 7.All these Games Ran very well without any lags.There might be one or two hiccups RARELY while gaming but that might be an issue with the game.You can throw Any Latest Demanding Game and this tablet will play it well! In the Gaming department,it is much better than its Competitor in the Indian Market-The Samsung Galaxy Tab 2.Moreover,There are many special optimised games for The Tegra 3 processor.For Example,Riptide GP has an amazing water effects with android devices running tegra 3 processor.

*4.Battery Life*
The Nexus 7 runs on 4325 mAh battery.Battery Life is not a big problem on this Tablet.You can easily get a Day and a Half with Medium Usage.My table usage varies and thus it gives me a varying battery life but on an average,even if you’re an heavy user,You can easily get through a Day with it.The Tablet takes approximately 2 hours for charging


*5.Verdict*
Now finally,The question is – Should I buy this Tablet? Well,According to me,considering the Price points of different tablets in the Indian Market,Nexus 7 is the best buy for Users who want a Tablet without the Calling Feature and a Rear facing Camera.For just 15,000 Rupees,You get a Quad core tablet made by Google(And Asus).It has the latest Android OS,gets updated regularly and runs apps with almost no lag.The Tablet is durable,light and thin.You can operate this with one hand and carry it around easily.The HD screen is great for Reading,browsing and Watching Movies.Currently,The Google Indian Play store has the 16 GB model only for Rs.15,999.I have no problems in recommending this tablet to Users.
We might see the successor to the Nexus 7 in a month or two which might further lead to the fall in the price.But as usual,Nexus devices launch too late in India.
I hope You liked my Review.Please let me know your questions and suggestions in the comments box.High Res pics of the tablet are attached in the post.If you like this Review, Please Watch the Unboxing Video of My Nexus 7. 

I have a Tech reviewing channel on YouTube.Feel free to support my channel by subscribing it.It helps me in reviewing more and more products.Thank You


----------



## gizmo96 (May 16, 2013)

Guys! I have received an Xperia Z for a review! Do want me to write a complete review of the phone?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

gizmo96 said:


> Guys! I have received an Xperia Z for a review! Do want me to write a complete review of the phone?


Go Ahead  

PS- Add Benchmark and more pics.


----------



## gizmo96 (May 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Go Ahead
> 
> PS- Add Benchmark and more pics.



Sure,The Review is In works.Expect it by Next week


----------



## Lakshmi_85 (Jul 24, 2013)

HI,

Based on the customers reviews i presumed that google nexus tab's having an issues in the area of quality of Audio output & the loud speaker ability be doubted. could you please clarify ?

Thanks
Lakshmi


----------



## gizmo96 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes,The audio output and Speaker Quality is not great on the Nexus 7.If you're looking to buy one, I would suggest you to wait for the 2013 Nexus 7 which has stereo speakers


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 20, 2013)

guys what will be the current price of nexus 7 16GB with gsm?
Should I wait for Nexus 5?


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Aug 20, 2013)

IIRC 16GB doesn't come with gsm


----------

